# FelgenWerks .003 15x8 4x100 True Directional Great Look CHECK OUT WHEELS



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/150-fw003-directional-concave-15x8-right-and-left.aspx

Wheels Start at $119.75

FelgenWerks FW .003

Hyper Silver w/Machine Face

True Directional Right and Left

*Qty is 1 Rims
*

MODERN CONCAVE 


Size Bolt Pattern Offset Center Bore FINISH

15X8.0 Right 4 LUG 4x100 +20 73.1 HS - Hyper Silver w/Machine Face

15X8.0 Left 4 LUG 4x100 +20 73.1 HS - Hyper Silver w/Machine Face


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!
All wheels in stock!
www.felgenwerks.com
www.ispecwheels.com
209-678-2722 call or text


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!

All wheels in stock!

www.felgenwerks.com

www.ispecwheels.com

209-678-2722 call or text

Fallow us on Instagram 

@felgenwerksusa
@ispecwheels


----------

